# Lake Conroe Trophy Blue - Labor Day 2006



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Check out this Lake Conroe PIG!!! A buddy of mine sent me this pic of a Blue they caught on Lake Conroe Labor Day weekend.

Weight was 44.6 lbs. CPR'd to fight another day!

It doesn't get much better than this!!!


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Sweet!*

Not to hijack your thread Palerider, but here is a big Blue from Conroe the same weekend. Estimated around 45lbs. Sorry for the camera phone pic, but it's better than no pic.. She was released to make someone else's dreams come true in the future...Evan


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Those are some healty looking blues. Great Catfishing....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Sea Pro that is awesome. Ain't a whole lot that is more fun than dancing with the big girls. Congrats on the CPR. 

Conroe is one of the states best kept catfishing secrets.

Where did you catch yours? Brett's was caught up near the 1st jungle.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! Man those are some nice blues. Great thing is they get to fight another day.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Nice fish guys!

Brian


----------



## joej (Jun 29, 2006)

*Way 2 go Brett!!!*

Not surprised at all to see Brett (Cattales) putting more smiles on the faces of his clients!! My friends and I really get fired up to go fishin' with Brett because that boy knows where to find them tha there fishes.

Thanks for the photo PaleRider.......


----------



## joej (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry for the double post.....but here are a few more good looking blues that Brett hooked for us.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Nice pics Joe. Brett is a very knowledgeable guide (www.cattalesguide.com) and flat knows how to consistently catch them big blues. He said, with this cooler weather lately, the fish are getting a lot more consistent again.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Bigarms is putting a whoopin' on them it looks like. 

He's about as good natured of a person that you could ever imagine meeting this side of life.


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Location*

Palerider, my friends caught her on the S/E side of the lake was all I was told. It's kind of an ongoing tournament between them and me to break the 50lb mark first so they didn't give too much. That's ok, because I have a new hole I lost one well over 60lbs at the boat and haven't had time to go back and try it again. Their fish might have broke 50lbs but they forgot the scale and it doesn't count without one. These fish are way too easy to overestimate! .......Evan


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bozo said:


> Bigarms is putting a whoopin' on them it looks like.
> 
> He's about as good natured of a person that you could ever imagine meeting this side of life.


Yes he is....on both counts. Don't know that I've met many nicer guys.

And, he works hard to stay on them fish.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Honking blues! Rod and reel blues are a great game fish experience, glad to see some pics of some real hogs, and it's great yall release them. After about 7 to 9 lbs they don't make much of a table fish and it's unreal how many eggs one of those big gals produce.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

man those are some monsters.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

BARBQ said:


> man those are some monsters.


True Dat!!

Haven't been back over to The Lounge lately, but, Brett told me yesterday with this cool air the kitty bite is getting HOT again! Been so busy trying to shoot stuff, hadn't had a chance to go fishing. Looking forward to a free weekend to get out on Conroe.


----------

